# multimodul maven in SVN



## pitman (20. Nov 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich nutze eine Mavenstruktur mit folgenden Aufbau:

myProject (parentfolder) enthält den Ordner Software und src.
In Software ist sind alle benötigten dateien für Java und Maven drin.
Im src Ordner sind mehrere Projectmodule drin und die parent- pom.xml.

Nun würde ich es gern so haben, dass der myProject-Ordner mit allen Daten im SVN Repository (Subversion) landet.
Jedoch aber beim Checkout, alles lädt aber nur die einzelnen Module als Projekte in Eclipse angezeigt werden und die Ordnerstruktur beibehält.

Ist das mit SVN möglich? Hab jetzt nun einiges durchprobiert, aber war nicht das richtige dabei, entweder er hat den myProject-Ordner als einzelnes Projekt genommen oder die einzelnen Module wurden nicht als einzelne Projekte erkannt.

Hatte vorher TFS am laufen, da konnte man sich den obersten Ordner einfach ins Dateisystem laden, dann die einzelnen Projekte von Eclipse aus importieren und mit TFS an die bestehenden Projekte anbinden (synchronisieren).

Hat jemand Rat wie man das am besten mit Subversion lösen kann?

Wäre toll 

MfG

pit


----------



## kama (21. Nov 2012)

Hi,

kannst Du einfach mal die Verzeichnisstruktur mit ein paar Dateien exemplarisch darstellen...vor allem wo die pom.xml liegt ...das hört sich irgendwie falsch an oder ich verstehe es falsch...

Gruß
Karl-Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Sym (21. Nov 2012)

SVN checkout und Eclipse' Projektstruktur haben zunächst nichts miteinander zu tun.

Du kannst natürlich ein Multi-Modul-Maven-Projekt einchecken und auch auschecken. In Eclipse kannst Du dann (wenn Du z.B. JBoss Tools verwendest) das Hauptprojekt, wie auch die Submodule als eigene Projekte nutzen.

Ich kann die JBoss Tools nur empfehlen. 

Hilft Dir das weiter?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (21. Nov 2012)

Was ist denn das für eine Projektstruktur? Die ist weder Maven-konform noch ein Multi-Module-Project noch sonstwas das mir in den letzten Jahren untergekommen ist.

In src liegen die Module? Warum denn?
In Software liegen die Maven-Files? Hä??? Die pom.xml sollte im root liegen.

Hier nochmal beschrieben wie ein Multi-Module-Project aufgebaut ist: Maven by Example: Chapter 6. A Multi-module Project / Documentation Sonatype.com

Zum Import in Eclipse:

Import -> Existing Maven Projects

- dann wählst du die Parent-POM aus
- anschließend importierst du die Submodule nach dem gleichen Verfahren


Zum SVN:
Eingecheckt wird das "Root-Projekt", darin liegen entsprechend alle Module.

SVN hat erstmal nix mit Eclipse zu tun.

Wie du auscheckst bleibt dir überlassen, wie du das ausgecheckte anschließend ins Eclipse bringst ist ein anderes Thema (siehe oben)


----------

